# Burton Step On and Wide Feet



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I use the Photon wide boots(step on) and they work for me, riding them for two season now. My heel moves slightly but it's no big deal for me because the bindings response is just that good. You can add j-bars on your liners if it really bothers you, either you can buy them from burton or check your ski stores if they sell them.


----------



## bthai0503 (Feb 11, 2021)

t21 said:


> I use the Photon wide boots(step on) and they work for me, riding them for two season now. My heel moves slightly but it's no big deal for me because the bindings response is just that good. You can add j-bars on your liners if it really bothers you, either you can buy them from burton or check your ski stores if they sell them.


May I ask what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

bthai0503 said:


> May I ask what kind of riding do you do?


Mostly all mountain, trees, bumps, chutes, side hits, boxes,and small jumps, i love carving and sometimes just hauling ass, green to double blacks depending on how i feel that day. In terms of your heel issue, there was an item they call a "Strapins for snowboard" it's like a belt type that wraps around your ankle area outside your boot but i'm not sure if it will work with the photon boots. Google Strapins and check it out. I also wear sz.9 snowboard boots,much smaller than my regular sneaker size foot(10.5). I once bought sz.9.5 regular photon step-on boots but that gave me a hell of a pain on my pinky toe. I returned it and got the wide version sz.9 and everything was good.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

The Ions are the aggressive boot photons are not so bad. I have the Photon step on (non wide) with wide liners in it. The shells are the same the liner is the difference. If you have liners from current boots that aren't totally packed out you can put them in a Ruler if you like.


----------

